# Is this Staurogyne repens?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Wondering if anyone could confirm if the attached picture is indeed Staurogyne repens?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Hygrophila polysperma. The leaves just look to smooth too be repens. H.poly frequently grows and looks like this when pushed down to the substrate. Staur. repens is in the same family as the Hygros.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

h_s said:


> Hygrophila polysperma. The leaves just look to smooth too be repens. H.poly frequently grows and looks like this when pushed down to the substrate. Staur. repens is in the same family as the Hygros.


What do you mean by the phrase "when pushed down to the substrate"? When someone physically pushes it into the substrate? Also does hygrophilia polysperma crawl along the substrate like Staurogyne repens? It's a bit hard to see in the picture, but this plant is definitely sending side shoots along the substrate (I didn't think any other stem plant does that other than Staurogyene repens).

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Harry Muscle said:


> What do you mean by the phrase "when pushed down to the substrate"? When someone physically pushes it into the substrate? Also does hygrophilia polysperma crawl along the substrate like Staurogyne repens? It's a bit hard to see in the picture, but this plant is definitely sending side shoots along the substrate (I didn't think any other stem plant does that other than Staurogyene repens).
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Hygrophila polysperma crawls along the substrate in the right conditions. I don't know if you ever went to Aquarium Toronto on the Danforth (quite a few years ago) but a huge majority of the tanks that George had set up there looked exactly like that picture and it was Hygrophila polysperma. I could probably dig up tank pics of mine from the early '80's where I emulated the same look with ... Hygrophila polysperma.

If you push the long stems of H.p. into the substrate, yes I do mean into the substrate but just barely, it forms huge groves of leaves just like Staurogyne repens. The advantage of S.r. is that it stays short while H.p wants to reach for the surface.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

hehe everyone is drooling over Staurogyne Repens...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

h_s said:


> Hygrophila polysperma crawls along the substrate in the right conditions. I don't know if you ever went to Aquarium Toronto on the Danforth (quite a few years ago) but a huge majority of the tanks that George had set up there looked exactly like that picture and it was Hygrophila polysperma. I could probably dig up tank pics of mine from the early '80's where I emulated the same look with ... Hygrophila polysperma.
> 
> If you push the long stems of H.p. into the substrate, yes I do mean into the substrate but just barely, it forms huge groves of leaves just like Staurogyne repens. The advantage of S.r. is that it stays short while H.p wants to reach for the surface.


Awesome explanation, thank you. Now the big question is when are you getting some in the store?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah its def hygro. I would love some S.Repens.. man I drooling as we speak. I did get some erios japan... going to propagate that but there isnt much info on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Harry Muscle said:


> Awesome explanation, thank you. Now the big question is when are you getting some in the store?


working on that... we have to get our plant permit amended to allow it in as Staurogyne is not on our permit 

It'll take 2-3 weeks to have it added (hopefully as it is a government agency) and then it will be a regular item as our plant exporter now has it regularly. We will have it for around $6.99 per pot in mid-February


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can get polysperma to grow like that in high light (shallow tank + intense lighting).

It will almost carpet and root itself as it goes - much nicer than the usual straight to the top growth!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

which store is that?



h_s said:


> working on that... we have to get our plant permit amended to allow it in as Staurogyne is not on our permit
> 
> It'll take 2-3 weeks to have it added (hopefully as it is a government agency) and then it will be a regular item as our plant exporter now has it regularly. We will have it for around $6.99 per pot in mid-February


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Menagerie Pet Shop on Parliament.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> which store is that?


it's in my profile...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

h_s said:


> it's in my profile...


Ah I know who you are, I have bought a lot of plants from you, and kinda talked about my nano setup the last time I was there. Great guy!

Pls send me a pm when they are in.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope Harold doesn't hate me for this  ... but I'm actually trying to organize a group buy for some Staurogyne repens from a supplier I know in the US. I'm just waiting for some more details from him.

Harry

P.S. Link: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=167754


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

I have no problem with people doing group buys. In the long run it usually tends to be cheaper to get it from us and you avoid the hassles of getting documents etc. and if the plant come sin like crap you don't have to buy it.


----------

